# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Wasteland

## [SomeGuy]

Hey, I'm making a flash program called Wasteland. It's based off the game Fallout 3 (As you can telll...) I just wanted to know if anyone wanted to help. All I need are some tilesets for a wasteland. And maybe some character sprites.

----------

